# Brunel wooden trestle



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

I am looking for any information about building a Brunel wooden trestle in large scale..
My wife would like me to build one on our RR. 

Thank you for any help with this.

Jim
B & O RR
Bee's & Owl Rail Road


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Google says he was a designer is there a specific trestle you had in mind?










Do a search maybe, saw a N scale model mentioned, maybe he has plans...
John


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi John
When doing a search of trestles to show my wife how they are built I came across a picture of one built in a garden RR over seas.








She thought it would be nice to have one on our RR.
I don't know if the link will work or not when I post this.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is one in Canada, built by David Morgan-Kirby.
When he sees this, I am sure he will make a comment.
All the best,
David Leech. Delta, Canada


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank You David
What I am trying to find is the angle of the bents and the spacing of the piers.
I think I can figure theses out from the picture.

Jim
B & O RR
Bee's & Owl RR


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim... I did a Google search for the viaducts and came up with this image of a different one. It sure looks like a fun project to build. Not sure if the exact angle of the bents would be critical. Visually maybe, but not so much structurally for the model. Good enough to support a wandering cat, though..  

PS... do a Google image search for *Brunel wooden trestle * You'll come up with a bunch of ideas..


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

There were a lot of Brunel style trestles built on the early Great Western Railway. Most were replaced by brick or stone or a combination of both when they needed replacement principally in the early 20th, century and prior to WW2. Not all were tall structures, bridging two high hills, many were much lower in height particularly where they crossed a creek.

You will notice I mention Brunel style, many particularly in the far reaches of the GWR, such as Devon and Cornwall, were designed by R. P. Brereton, his deputy.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I would like to get more information on building these. Does anyone have drawings?

I need a lot of trestles and want to reduces the amount of wood. Will also make it easier to maintain the ground area that will be a garden.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Structural specifics are given in a Wikipedia article:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornwall_Railway_viaducts


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim,
For what it's worth, I found on the BRMNA site a listing of drawings and articles about Brunel Viaducts in British model railway magazines as follows.
What each drawing or article is like, who knows, but maybe you know someone, or someone here might have a pile of old British magazines.
I do, but none of these.
Brunel Timber Viaduct Drawing - Model Railway Constructor - FEB 1963
Build a Brunel viaduct Article - Model Railway News - FEB 1963
Viaduct, Brunel timber Drawing - Model Railway News - MAY 1959
Modelling Brunel timber viaducts Article - Model Railway News - MAY 1959
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

